# Does your body store all excess calories?



## Skinnymonkey (Mar 5, 2010)

Say you binged one day and ate something like 10,000 calories, would your body store that all as fat?

Or would it depend on how low your muscle glycogen levels are, e.g. if they were low would most of the calories go towards upping those and water weight?

Also is it more beneficial to have a cheat meal once a week (physically) or is it just a mental thing to stop you going off your diet?

thanks in advance


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

No, you won't get fat in a single day

As for cheat meals, overfeeding occasionally will help metabolism among other things, but it's better done with primarily sensible foods

Binging on donuts and cakes at 10k cals/day is not going to do you any favours no matter how much you try to persuade yourself it will

A few snacks to help you stick to your diet is fine for most people

All IMO


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

I agree with big!

even if 10k cals of donuts was not stored as fat, I would feel like $hit for a couple of days, an certainly be having a few crap training sessions, as big said cheat meals ok, but sensible foods. If i fancied an indian meal as a treat, I would be more in favour of making it myself, as i would be able to control what goes in to the meal, Indians use to much cream and gee for my preferance and I have not eated indian food from a restrant in 3 years.


----------



## Skinnymonkey (Mar 5, 2010)

I haven't actually recently eaten 10k calories btw, it was just a thought on my mind.

I was just wondering if you did eat something as excessive as that, where you consume way more than you need, is it possible your body would excrete the excess calories (to an extent).

As I've heard that the body excretes excess proteins, could this not be the same with calories?

I've also heard of 'starvation mode' so I thought your body could do clever things like what I've mentioned above also.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Poop has calories.


----------



## NickC (Apr 6, 2010)

Witch-King said:


> Poop has calories.


I won't ask for the Protein content :lol: :lol:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Er...

Except for the small number in your excreta that your alimentary canal can't extract, all the calories you eat that are not used for energy are stored by your body in muscle, the liver and as fat.


----------

